# Deflated/dented eggs



## don5999 (Oct 15, 2007)

So far, my female Leo has laid 8 eggs.

I have checked through the little window today and noticed that 3 of them are completely deflated and shrivelled. I have removed these.

Eggs 1, 2 and 3 seem fine. They candle pink and are a nice size and shape. The other 2 seem dented too.

I have a Hatchmaker Incubator.
My temps are 28c.

Is there anything I need to change or can do??
Thanks in advance....


----------



## mask-of-sanity (Dec 27, 2006)

whats the humidity ? it maybe that they are to dry ,this is what usually causes eggs to deflate


----------



## don5999 (Oct 15, 2007)

Not sure on the humidity exactly but I am spraying them every other day. Might do it every day then. Thanks.


----------



## hubert_cumberdale (Oct 22, 2008)

are u spraying the eggs directly??


----------



## 15060 (Feb 17, 2008)

Dont spray the eggs directly. It sounds like it cud be a humidity problem. 
Get a syringe, or similar and put some water around the sides of the container.


----------

